# hiring/office



## afishermanswife (Aug 6, 2008)

I work for 3 doctors and we are looking for an experienced billing person.Must haveexperience posting payments, submitting claims, working denials and pre-auths. If any of you know of someone looking for this type of work have them contact me @ [email protected]

Great work environment and great staff.

Thanks


----------

